# Grand Cayman next week---Anyone?



## shar (Jan 26, 2006)

We are leaving for Grand Cayman tomorrow and will be staying at the Morritts Grand. Anyone else there or on the island for a TUG get together?

Shar & Bud Sorensen


----------



## mistergizmo (Jan 26, 2006)

If you're going to be there more than just one week, we'll be arriving February 4, also staying in the Grand.  Give us a call.

ken & marge gordon


----------



## shar (Jan 26, 2006)

We are leaving the 3rd of Feb.  Have a wonderful time. 

Shar


----------



## Dorothy (Jan 27, 2006)

We'll also be at Morritts Feb 3-10,   
Dorothy & Michel Duchesneau


----------



## TomCayman (Jan 27, 2006)

Do pop over to The Reef and say hi while you are here


----------



## Spence (Jan 27, 2006)

TomCayman said:
			
		

> Do pop over to The Reef and say hi while you are here


...and when you do, tell him you'd like to collect Spence's beer


----------



## mistergizmo (Jan 27, 2006)

I hope to get more than that cup of stale coffee that Tom was promoting the last time we visited!


----------



## TomCayman (Jan 27, 2006)

Well, we are not going crazy with a "2 for 1" deal.... 2 for 1 tickets on our Stingray City trip, Ecoventures tours etc... in return for having a wee chat with one of our salesmen (well, actually, we only have one right now... heavy duty stuff, huh ?  ).

If you own at Morritts (instead of being an exchanger), send me a PM and I can point you at our offer for Cayman timeshare owners for 2006 too.

Aside from that, yes, we still have the stale coffee, or I could go crazy and offer you a glass of cold water from the cooler


----------



## QuietCanadianMale47 (Jan 28, 2006)

We have friends over at the Seven Mile Beach resort, and he loves to scuba dive.  They will be there until the 10th of Feb ( I think ) and they are Duane & Donna Ehrmantraut from Canada.


----------



## caribbeansun (Jan 28, 2006)

Did Lyall leave, I ask because I noticed that Michael Mann was back?



			
				TomCayman said:
			
		

> one of our salesmen (well, actually, we only have one right now... heavy duty stuff, huh ?  ).


----------



## TomCayman (Jan 28, 2006)

Lyall is still with us for sure, focussed on our whole condo and fractional development. Michael is focussed on looking after our timeshare members, not to mention teaching them to be astronomers !


----------



## shagnut (Jan 28, 2006)

Don't forget to see Barefoot Man at the Reef. He is the Jimmy Buffett of the Caribbean. Tell em Shaggy said hi and to play Big Pantied Woman just for me!! shaggy
t


----------



## shar (Feb 15, 2006)

We had a wonderful time in Grand Cayman.  We did meet with Tom and also met another Tugger "Mile High". They have torn down the houses next to the Grand.  The island was in full gear with construction and my husband was fascinated by the Grace  ice and water covering they are using on all the roofs under the shingles/tile.  He works at Grace and could not help but take pictures back home to show.  There were many restaurants that are closed. 

shar


----------



## mistergizmo (Feb 25, 2006)

My thanks to Mike at the Reef for that cup of fresh, hot coffee and that delicious strawberry cake.  I'm hoping that Tom won't dock him too much for that kindness.


----------

